# Link to DC



## B'sgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm trying to create a button for DC on my blog. I clicked on the Link to Us link but nothing happened. Am I missing something? Is there an html code I can use to create a button? Sorry if it's obvious and I'm totally missing it. I'm the sort who needs very explicit step-by-step instructions for some things.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

If you click on the address bar on the homepage that should be your HTML code and all that is needed.  I don't really know what you are doing but that should provide you with the address needed...I hope


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

That creates a text button--I think. I have one of those, but then my link list looks like this: 

Little Birdie Secrets
Creative Memories
Orson Scott Card
Discuss Cooking
Baby Talkers

You get it. DC doesn't stand out and people don't really look at or read things that stand out. But I now have a button with a picture of a bunch of ladies chatting that people can click for babytalkers, a picture with my church's official logo to link to their website, etc. If there was a picture with the DC logo or something for people to click they might be more likely to click and visit DC.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> That creates a text button--I think. I have one of those, but then my link list looks like this:
> 
> Little Birdie Secrets
> Creative Memories
> ...



OK - I know what you want now - going to get help!!!!!


----------



## Andy R (Sep 15, 2008)

You should be able to use this:
	
	



```
<a href="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/">Discuss Cooking Forum</a>
```
Thanks for posting a link to us!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 15, 2008)

Michelle - I looked at your blog and see what you are trying to do. It appears that the widest the image can be is about 200-pixels to fit in the margins of the left column the way your page is laid out. Our logo doesn't reduce down to that size and maintain any degree of readability - so I tweaked it a bit to get you this. It should fit - but if it is too wide I can trim a few more pixels off each end.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike your a mench


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Andy R said:


> You should be able to use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used this code and just got a text link. Michael, how do I get yours on there?


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Hooray, I did it! I just has to save the picture on my computer and add the link after 
I uploaded the picture. DC is now linked! Oh, and I was wondering if maybe 
I shouldn't have my blog in my signature because I often write about politics and religion?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 16, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I used this code and just got a text link. Michael, how do I get yours on there?


 
Looks like you figured it out. I think we look good on there!


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Oh, and I was wondering if maybe
> I shouldn't have my blog in my signature because I often write about politics and religion?


Your link is OK.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 16, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Hooray, I did it! I just has to save the picture on my computer and add the link after
> I uploaded the picture. DC is now linked! Oh, and I was wondering if maybe
> I shouldn't have my blog in my signature because I often write about politics and religion?



Just don't talk about GB


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Just don't talk about GB



What if I use an alias?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 16, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> What if I use an alias?



Bubba - use Bubba


----------

